# Brazil nuts can boost a woman's fertility: natural antioxidant in nuts, red meat



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

and seafood improves chances of conceiving.

Article on very interesting study that showed that levels of selenium were high in large, healthy ovarian follicles where there are eggs.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2839367/How-Brazil-nuts-boost-woman-s-fertility-Natural-antioxidant-nuts-red-meat-seafood-improves-chances-conceiving.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

